

Ask HN: Should size 0 elements be visible? - mapa

If you go here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jsfiddle.net&#x2F;r6zmvdwj&#x2F;3&#x2F;, I&#x27;ve added some css that sets the width&#x2F;height to 0px. But I blow up the border and padding. Even though the width&#x2F;height are set to 0px, the box is still rendered. Why?
======
detaro
Because the css box model defines width and height as the dimensions of the
content. Padding and border are added around the content.

